# Rattling noise under 2016 cruze



## Bipolargringo (May 15, 2020)

Ive has my 2016 since November of 19. Been hearing a rattling noise under neath, it only has 38000 miles...are there any special bulletin or recalls on this? And what possibly could it be or is this even common?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Could be the exhaust pipe got a little loose somehow. Have you tried looking underneath the car?


----------



## Bipolargringo (May 15, 2020)

Springs and struts look and feel fine...nothing broken, exhaust bounces but idk what is normal


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'd also check for loose underbody trays that need reattached. Could have just lost a bolt and been flapping in the wind when driving.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this a Premier or a Limited?


----------

